# Electric power washer?



## ben94122 (Mar 7, 2020)

Any good ones out there? Suggestions on what to look for? I want to get a power washer for cleaning up the garage, porch, and driveway, but I would rather not have one more gas motor to maintain. There are some threads from the 2000's on hearth.com suggesting Karcher as a brand, and some suggesting PSI times gallons per minute as the thing to try to maximize, but I was wondering if anyone here had any more recent advice?


----------



## ABMax24 (Mar 7, 2020)

IMO standard 110volt plug in models aren't worth the time or money. You just simply can't get enough energy from a 110 volt 15amp outlet to provide the power a pressure washer should have, that's the reason most people go gas. A standard 50 amp 240volt welder plug would get enough power to run a good sized washer but not many manufacturers make them and prices get quite high.

I think 3000psi and 2.5gpm is the minimum to shoot for, especially when washing in only cold water.


----------



## semipro (Mar 8, 2020)

ben94122 said:


> PSI times gallons per minute as the thing to try to maximize


This the calculation for power and is the number that matters.  Don't be fooled by high PSI marketing.  You can have a very high pressure rating with unacceptable cleaning power if the flow rate is low. 
And, as @ABMax24 said, you won't get much power out of a standard outlet when compared to a gas unit. 
I share your avoidance of more FF powered engines to maintain but I gave upon electric power washers years ago and bought a gas powered unit.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 8, 2020)

After owning gas powered ones, electric ones,good ones ,cheap ones over the years i bought a ryobi electric last spring. Unless your sandblasting a bridge i never need the super  high pressure.  I still have the gas powered washer but rarely ever need it or use it.  The ryobi works great and got  a super deal on an open box model. All depends what you need it for.  Gas model for super high pressure  or electric for everything else


----------



## zrock (Mar 8, 2020)

I went the the opposite way.. I had a good electric washer and got tired of always having to drag out the hose and cord to plug it in, then finding the cord was to short and needing another.  You also need a good quality cord or their will be loss over the length of the cord. Now i just pop on the hose and fire it up don't matter where i am i don't run out of cord...  I did put a good long hose on for the wand. Have had 0 issues with it run it out of gas at the end of the season and put it in the shop.. fires up every time


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 8, 2020)

I have the top  electric Kärcher, and while it can't compete with the gas models, it does an excellent job around here, cleaning sidewalks, deck, and everything else I need to do.  Zero maintenance, I bring it indoors over the winter. Getting the electric cord unreeled beats maintaining yet another gas engine, and it's a lot quieter to run. 
Each to his own.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for starting this.  I need to do my deck to restain and want to finally buy a power washer this spring.  Also want elecrtric.  Won't see a lot of use and last thing I want is another small gas engine to take care of.


----------



## zrock (Mar 8, 2020)

Have your tried wetnforget on your deck? reviews are good and its a spray on cleaner where you spray it on and walk away and nature takes its course... Gong to use it on my deck this year. Ever since i took all the trees out of my yard and my deck has full sun in now gets a algi build up and gets frigging slippery. I hate pressure washing a wood deck as it does slight damage every time..


----------



## PaulOinMA (Mar 8, 2020)

I haven't.  A small section in the shade on the deck is algae from no sun.  The rest is dirty with some peeling.  Also peeling on the railing that I think (hope) power washing will take the place of scraping.

What I don't understand is why the covered screened-in porch that is alongside the deck and most of it doesn't get sun has no algae.  But the section of the uncovered deck right next to the porch that is shaded by the porch is the section that is greenish.  

I've use bleach and water in a 5-gallon pail and a brush on  long handle in the past.  Want to try the lazy powerwashing route this time.


----------



## zrock (Mar 8, 2020)

HAHA i know that feeling.. never had a issue when my whole deck was shaded. Now that it has total sun its like a skating rink. I slipped this winter and the bad shoulder that just took 6 months to heal i ripped it all back apart


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 8, 2020)

One thing with any PW is don't store it in the unheated garage or it will freeze and that is the end of the pump.  They sell pump anti-freeze solutions but RV anti-freeze works well and is cheap.  I don't with mine, it stays in the heated shop so all is good.  9 years on my Harbor Freight 2100 psi gas unit.  Good buy.


----------



## MTASH (Mar 9, 2020)

I bought a Sun Joe about a year ago and have been really happy with it.  I also got a turbo head nozzle that works really well. I too didn't want another small engine, and it works great for general cleaning use that I do.  But agree it will not match a high-pressure gas unit if that's what you really need.





__





						Sun Joe SPX4000 Electric Pressure Washer | #1 TOP RATED  | 2
					

YOU NAME IT. YOU AIM IT. GRIME IS GONE®. Tackle your toughest home, outdoor and auto cleaning projects with ease with the Sun Joe® SPX4000 Electric Pressur




					www.snowjoe.com


----------



## Bad LP (Mar 9, 2020)

You can turn down the power on a gas model but the electric units are limited unless you spend real money. Even the Karcher my former boss bought 30 years ago didn't stand up very well so after he was fired I bought a gas model.
The gas PW gets infrequent use and has never hiccuped once. Honda engine going on 25 years. I just shut the fuel off and let it run out.


----------



## ben94122 (Mar 12, 2020)

I sure appreciate all the suggestions and replies.  I'll get a good electric one for starters, and see how that goes.
Thanks again!


----------



## lml999 (Mar 20, 2020)

ben94122 said:


> I sure appreciate all the suggestions and replies.  I'll get a good electric one for starters, and see how that goes.
> Thanks again!



Good move. Given your use mentioned above, an electric one will serve your needs.

That having been said, if you need a more powerful one, you can rent from Home Depot by the half day. Under $50, I don't remember the exact number. At the time I needed one, they were out of rental units, so we just bought an electric one...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 20, 2020)

You can actually buy a high pressure, high volume (volume is important) electric pressure with a conventional triplex (3 ceramic piston) crankshaft driven inline pump (CAT, IR) but it will be a 220 single phase motor.

No matter what you get, you always want an inline pump or a axial with brass head because they are rebuildable.  I have an IR on mine and I've replaced the pistons and seals several times.  Much cheaper than buying a new unit when it quits developing pressure (and they all will eventually).


----------



## fbelec (Apr 1, 2020)

i've picked up the cheapest thing i could find at harbor freight on sale for 79 dollars. if it goes wrong i'm not out much it's payed for itself in car washes and more. it's powerful enough to take the black of the walkway, cleaned the deck and if you keep it in one spot to long it will drill a hole in the wood. if your not careful it takes paint off the truck. the nozzle is adjustable to compensate for pressure. take it into my basement for the winter so it won't freeze. so far it's done everything i thru at it. it's 2 years old. i know guys that buy 350 dollar gas machines and have problems by 2 years so i figure that i am ahead of the game


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 1, 2020)

I don’t understand the problem with “maintaining” yet another small engine. There’s nothing to maintain, this isn’t 1970. Change the oil once after break in and that’s more than most people. Then just use the same stabilizes fuel as your other engines or run it out when done. It will outlast the pressure pump.


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2020)

zrock said:


> Have your tried wetnforget on your deck? reviews are good and its a spray on cleaner where you spray it on and walk away and nature takes its course... Gong to use it on my deck this year. Ever since i took all the trees out of my yard and my deck has full sun in now gets a algi build up and gets frigging slippery. I hate pressure washing a wood deck as it does slight damage every time..


I have been using this for a few years now. Things get slimy, mossy and moldy quickly in damp PNW winters. This has been a godsend at keeping decking, steps and siding free of the green slime.


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2020)

The main issue I have come across on these units is that the piston body and some parts are cast out of cheap pot metal. The pot metal body pits if the unit stands for an extended period of time without some sort of lube run through it. I've repaired a couple of nice Karcher units that were given to me because they sat and the pressure pump stopped working. When you pull the pistons it's obvious why they are sticking. 

 I've done enough of these repairs to say "basta" and am getting rid of gasoline motors as well. The pressure washer has a new home and the splitter will be next this year. We now have a tool library where I can borrow an electric pressure washer for free when I need it and I started buying wood when my chiropractor said to stop acting like a 30 yr old. 

Pressure washer pump lube
Amazon product


----------



## ben94122 (Apr 2, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> I don’t understand the problem with “maintaining” yet another small engine. There’s nothing to maintain, this isn’t 1970. Change the oil once after break in and that’s more than most people. Then just use the same stabilizes fuel as your other engines or run it out when done. It will outlast the pressure pump.



That is a very good point, and I hadn't thought of it that way.  I certainly don't have to maintain my saw or KombiSystem powerhead.  I was thinking of the races my brother and I used to have with my dad--he'd try to fix the snowblower faster than we could shovel the driveway...times have changed, and carbs don't have to be tuned anymore.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 2, 2020)

ben94122 said:


> That is a very good point, and I hadn't thought of it that way.  I certainly don't have to maintain my saw or KombiSystem powerhead.  I was thinking of the races my brother and I used to have with my dad--he'd try to fix the snowblower faster than we could shovel the driveway...times have changed, and carbs don't have to be tuned anymore.



The modern engine can break of course. Between better technology and just a couple of basic good operational habits, the modern little equipment engines are very dependable.


----------



## begreen (Apr 2, 2020)

We have a Honda motor on our splitter. It starts easily, but if one uses gas with 10% ethanol, a darn tiny o-ring swells and the carb bowl doesn't fill quick enough when the motor is put under load. Idles fine. Leaf blower leaks a trickle of gas now with over a 1/2 full tank. Chain saw has become ornery to start. I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll never have another Honda engine.  Had one on my roto tiller and it lasted one season and put a hole in the crankcase.  Took it to the local Honda power equipment dealer and they wouldn't stand behind it, said I abused it.  I changed the oil at least once that summer and it still puked.  Went to Harbor Freight and got a Predator for 99 bucks and put that on.  Been going strong for 5 years now.  No more Honda's for me.  Same thing with the pressure washer.  It's an HF pressure washer with a Pred motor.  One pull starts, been that way for at least 7 years.  Original plug, oil gets changed yearly, pump oil too.  Zero issues.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 19, 2020)

Even the Chinese predator “junk” is at least as good as the golden standard Honda. Everybody is making pretty dang good stuff these days.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 19, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Even the Chinese predator “junk” is at least as good as the golden standard Honda. Everybody is making pretty dang good stuff these days.


You need to take a look at who made that 'gold standard' motor.  Isn't always Honda either.  Don't consider them a gold standard anyway.  My 'gold standard' is a Hatz.


----------



## semipro (Apr 23, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> I don’t understand the problem with “maintaining” yet another small engine. There’s nothing to maintain, this isn’t 1970. Change the oil once after break in and that’s more than most people. Then just use the same stabilizes fuel as your other engines or run it out when done. It will outlast the pressure pump.


I've found recoil started cords break and the engagement mechanism hangs up, hoses rot, mice get in and clog air cooling, carbs gunk up even with fuel stabilizer, cables seize, etc.
Still, after owning two electrics, I strongly prefer gas-powered units.  
My time is worth something and I find I'm wasting too much of it using a 120 VAC unit.


----------



## semipro (Apr 23, 2020)

A friend and I compare how many infernal combustion engines we have when we're drinking beer.  At last count, I was at something like 14 and he was at 21.  He's still accumulating.  I'm doing better at cutting back.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 23, 2020)

semipro said:


> I've found recoil started cords break and the engagement mechanism hangs up, hoses rot, mice get in and clog air cooling, carbs gunk up even with fuel stabilizer, cables seize, etc.
> Still, after owning two electrics, I strongly prefer gas-powered units.
> My time is worth something and I find I'm wasting too much of it using a 120 VAC unit.


Never broke a starter cord but then most of mine are electric start anyway.  Never a gunned carb either.  I use Marine Stabil (blue) all the time.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 24, 2020)

semipro said:


> I've found recoil started cords break and the engagement mechanism hangs up, hoses rot, mice get in and clog air cooling, carbs gunk up even with fuel stabilizer, cables seize, etc.
> Still, after owning two electrics, I strongly prefer gas-powered units.
> My time is worth something and I find I'm wasting too much of it using a 120 VAC unit.



Are you storing these things outside?


----------



## semipro (Apr 24, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Are you storing these things outside?


They're stored in a pole barn.  Keep in mind I've got equipment that's 40 years old too and I used to do a lot of small engine repairs for others.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 24, 2020)

Storing a pressure washer in ANY unheated space if you ambient temperature EVER drops below freezing (32 degrees) will destroy it, if you don't drain the pump and replace the water inside with either a 'pump saver' solution or RV antifreeze.  No exceptions.  Don't matter if it's gas or electric, it (below freezing) will destroy the ceramic pistons inside.

If I had an electric one,  it would be a 220 / 1 washer with a 5 horse motor.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 25, 2020)

don't forget there are a lot of people that want the biggest thing they could get their hands on, not because they need it but because they like telling other people they got the best. instead of buying something that does the job. when i'm at work i see it daily. biggest and best


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 25, 2020)

fbelec said:


> don't forget there are a lot of people that want the biggest thing they could get their hands on, not because they need it but because they like telling other people they got the best. instead of buying something that does the job. when i'm at work i see it daily. biggest and best


Had one of those years ago, a diesel fired 13 horse electric start very expensive MTM power washer that was constantly a problematic unit.  Something always breaking.  Finally sold it in CL for about 1/2 what I paid for it.  When it worked, you could cut a 2x4 in half with it and it was real good for removing paint you didn't want to but the one I have no, cold water and cost 300 bucks does a good enough jib and don't break down...  ever.  Takes up less room too...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 25, 2020)

Sometimes, bigger isn't really better but bigger always costs more and in the case of a pressure washer, usually lots more.  Only thing I look for in any unit is one, it has a triplex plunger pump with a cast and machined brass manifold and rebuildable and it has a dependable power source and of course develops at least 2000 psi with a good water flow.  In reality, it's the flow rate more than any other factor.  You buy one with a piddly flow rate, no matter how much pressure it develops, you won't be happy because it takes flow at pressure to clean away the dirt.

I never use a downstream detergent injector either.  All it does is waste cleaner.  I use a garden sprayer to apply cleaning agent though I've heard the foaming attachments work pretty good.  I may get one sometime.


----------



## festerw (Apr 26, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> I never use a downstream detergent injector either.  All it does is waste cleaner.  I use a garden sprayer to apply cleaning agent though I've heard the foaming attachments work pretty good.  I may get one sometime.



Like this? Yup they work very well. Bought this one and use about 2 ounces of soap with the rest water in the bottle.





						Amazon.com: MATCC Adjustable Foam Cannon I Liter Bottle Snow Foam Lance Fit 1/4" Quick Connector Foam Blaster for Pressure Washer Gun: Automotive
					

Buy MATCC Adjustable Foam Cannon I Liter Bottle Snow Foam Lance Fit 1/4" Quick Connector Foam Blaster for Pressure Washer Gun: Nozzles & Hose Attachments - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 26, 2020)

festerw said:


> Like this? Yup they work very well. Bought this one and use about 2 ounces of soap with the rest water in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of soap do you use?  Ordinary car wash or dish soap?  I ordered one btw.


----------



## festerw (Apr 26, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> What kind of soap do you use?  Ordinary car wash or dish soap?  I ordered one btw.





			Advance Auto Parts  - Down for Maintenance


----------



## moresnow (Apr 27, 2020)

fbelec said:


> don't forget there are a lot of people that want the biggest thing they could get their hands on, not because they need it but because they like telling other people they got the best. instead of buying something that does the job. when i'm at work i see it daily. biggest and best


Like the little woman struggling to unarse from her 50k 4 door 4wd pickup at the grocery store.  And she lives on pavement. In town.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 27, 2020)

$50K, she got a deal.  Nre 4x4 loaded is 80K.


----------



## zrock (Apr 30, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Storing a pressure washer in ANY unheated space if you ambient temperature EVER drops below freezing (32 degrees) will destroy it, if you don't drain the pump and replace the water inside with either a 'pump saver' solution or RV antifreeze.  No exceptions.  Don't matter if it's gas or electric, it (below freezing) will destroy the ceramic pistons inside.
> 
> If I had an electric one,  it would be a 220 / 1 washer with a 5 horse motor.


You do not need any type of pump saver or rv antifreeze... Just need to drain all your hose and pump and its good... 20 years of owning pressure washers and have never added anything to it for winter drain and store...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 30, 2020)

zrock said:


> You do not need any type of pump saver or rv antifreeze... Just need to drain all your hose and pump and its good... 20 years of owning pressure washers and have never added anything to it for winter drain and store...


Very lucky.  There is no way you can evacuate all the water from the piston bores no matter how hard you try and there is an added benefit from a pump save solution and that is the solution contains a lubricant to lubricate the ceramic piston seals and prevent internal corrosion of the brass manifolds.  For a couple bucks, why chance it.  Pumps, especially good triplex pumps aren't cheap.  Myself, I use RV antifreeze with a dash of light machine oil but mine stays in the heated shop all winter anyway.

Whatever blows your dress up.  I know what blows mine up, thank you.


----------



## Kiotick4010 (May 1, 2020)

I had an electric Karcher, and it was pretty effective for most smaller jobs.  I screwed it up.....don’t ask, and replaced it with a gas unit.  Happy with that too.  It’s not an expensive washer, but does well .  I don’t put several hundred hours on it.

I am thinking about picking up another Karcher.  

I probably have at least two dozen gas powered tools... a dozen or more chainsaws, lawn tractor, couple of weed  walkers, splitter, chipper, side side,  tiller, three lawn mowers,  plud a diesel tractor, excavator, and CTL, and then there are the trucks.

I am going to migrate to as much electric, either plug in or battery as is feasible as I move on.  A gas engine is a pita compared to electric.

I may even buy an electric car for local driving, and a Tesla is looking to be a possibility at some point.


----------



## SidecarFlip (May 1, 2020)

My cousin has a Tesla, the high buck AWD one and it's nice but when he visits I have to plug him into my 220 line.  I would never have one myself.  I consider them a 'cult car'.

Besides, when the grid fails (and it will), your electromobile becomes a rock.

If I ever consider an alternate mode, would be a hybrid like  a Prius.


----------



## SidecarFlip (May 1, 2020)

festerw said:


> Advance Auto Parts  - Down for Maintenance




Went and bought a jug.  Still waiting for the suds machine.  Post Office really sucks lately.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 1, 2020)

I will copy/paste below what I just wrote to a co-worker who asked me for advice on a pressure washer for her husband.  I just bought a new one last summer.   Here's what I bought.  Rated at 4.0GPM and 4,000 psi....actually does 4.2GPM @4,400 with a 4.0 nozzle @ 0°.  I have a set of larger 5.5 nozzles I can run with it to change the GPM/pressure.  I also don't run it full throttle unless I really need the pressure/GPM.





I also have one of these, which I picked up for $50. I called AR pumps and they sent me a new set of valves and seals for it no charge.  It runs great and puts out rated pressure and then some (I also have a gauge on that one).








						Briggs & Stratton 1988 Prosumer 3400 PSI Gas - Cold Water Pressure Washer
					

The Briggs & Stratton Prosumer 3400 PSI (Gas - Cold Water) Pressure Washer 1988 has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top gas cold water pressure washer.




					www.pressurewashersdirect.com
				




What I sent her:


> Don't simply look at pressure rating, it's important, but it's only part of it. The combination of pressure and flow rate is what tells the whole story. The higher the pressure and the more water it consumes the more cleaning ability you will have. I would also stay away from consumer level stuff, but that's just me. Erin bought a cheap $350 gas engine Crapsman, it's junk now as the crappy aluminum pump housing cracked, even though it was brought downstairs every single winter. You get what you pay for, remember that. It all depends on what your budget is.
> 
> Here's a good place to start reading:
> 
> ...


----------



## SidecarFlip (May 2, 2020)

Good write up.  Flow and pressure are the essential elements as well as pumps.  I run AR's myself.  Bit less expensive that a CAT but just as good in a non commercial application.

I'd like to add that changing the crankcase oil in the pump is good practice as well.  I change my pump oil every other time I change the engine oil.  Pumps take 30 weight NON-DETERGENT motor oil as a rule or you can get the CAT pump oil online if you want to.

Pump oil applies even if the unit is electric motor powered.

Finally, never buy any PW with an aluminum pump body, they just don't last.  Always a brass pump body.  The crankcase part will be cast aluminum most times.  That don't matter, what matters is the high pressure end.  Needs to be cast and machined brass.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (May 2, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Pumps take 30 weight NON-DETERGENT motor oil as a rule or you can get the CAT pump oil online if you want to.



Can also pick it up at Home Depot.    









						Cat Pumps 21 oz. Pressure Washer Pump Oil AP31045 - The Home Depot
					

Cat Pumps Premium Grade High Pressure Pump Oil uses a custom blend to keep your pump running like new for years to come. Combining advanced anti-wear stabilizers and anti-corrosion technology, this oil



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (May 2, 2020)

30 weight non detergent is a heck of a lot cheaper at your local auto parts emporium.  All the same stuff.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone have a update or anything to add to this thread while I do final research and buy an electric power washer?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jun 5, 2020)

Highbeam said:


> Even the Chinese predator “junk” is at least as good as the golden standard Honda. Everybody is making pretty dang good stuff these days.


I've had better luck with the HF Pred engines than the Honda's.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jun 5, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Anyone have a update or anything to add to this thread while I do final research and buy an electric power washer?  Thanks in advance.


Certainly. buy a gas one and don't look back.


----------



## semipro (Jun 6, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Anyone have a update or anything to add to this thread while I do final research and buy an electric power washer?  Thanks in advance.


Make sure and get a rotating turbo nozzle like the one below.  They can really speed up certain cleaning tasks.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jun 6, 2020)

Whatever you get, electric or gas, besides the turbo nozzle, I'd suggest a Foam Cannon.  I was a doubting Thomas until I got one.  Makes wash the cars and trucks and farm equipment much easier,  It takes washing detergent (I use 'Chemical Guys' car was concentrate and turns it into a thick foam (similar to a firefighters foam nozzle used on airplane fires).  You foam the vehicle and switch to a regular nozzle and wash of the foam and dirt, works fantastic, I recommend it and they are cheap.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 6, 2020)

Seasoned Oak said:


> ... After owning gas powered ones, electric ones, good ones, cheap ones over the years i bought a ryobi electric last spring. Unless your sandblasting a bridge i never need the super  high pressure ...  The ryobi works great and got  a super deal on an open box model. All depends what you need it for ...



Thanks.  I just ordered a portable Ryobi after researching and considering my use.  I just want it to clean the stained deck and porch here before restaining.  Also wanted a unit easily portable in my Ford Escape to OBX.  I need to wash a small concrete pad area under the house and the second level deck and stairs that weren't replaced a couple of years ago when we had the other decks and stairs replaced.  Thanks again.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 6, 2020)

semipro said:


> Make sure and get a rotating turbo nozzle like the one below.  They can really speed up certain cleaning tasks.



Thanks.  Description and video states that it comes with one.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 6, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> ... Whatever you get, electric or gas, besides the turbo nozzle, I'd suggest a Foam Cannon.  I was a doubting Thomas until I got one.  Makes wash the cars and trucks and farm equipment much easier ...




Thanks.  I'll look into it.  I wash our cars with a car wash brush on a pole.  The kind that folks use on motor homes.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 6, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> ...  Certainly. buy a gas one and don't look back ...



Thanks.  Small and portable was something I wanted, as I want to take it to OBX in a CUV when I go by myself for spring cleaning.  Want to use it to clean the decks and a concrete pad.

Interestingly, the company that manufactures the plastic deck furniture we have outside  (C R Plastic Products) now states to avoid power washers for cleaning.  It can feather the surface and will trap dirt.  Before they just said to keep the nozzle away from the furniture.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 7, 2020)

PaulOinMA said:


> Thanks.  I just ordered a portable Ryobi after researching and considering my use.   .


Iv found that even with electric ones you have to be careful of getting too close to yur car. Also make sure there isnt any sand or other abrasives on the car that can act as sandblast media when hit by a pressure water stream.  I first use just hose pressure to get the dirt off.  Good luck  and keep it inside the first sign of freezing weather so it dont freeze and bust. Nice thing about these is they are relatively light weight.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't think I'm going to use it for cars for that very reason.  Roads here are heavily salted and sanded in winter, though my town has switched to beet juice.

I like a car-washing brush on a pole that is used for motor homes and detergent in a bucket large enough to fit the brush and shake off grit.  Can wash our cars very quickly that way that I don't see any advantage to using a pressure washer.

My try the pressure washer to clean the wheels twice a year when I switch between all-seasons and dedicated winter tires/wheels.  I wash, bug and tar remover, and wax the wheels when I take them off.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's the C. R. Plastic Products care page where they now state to avoid pressure washers, if anyone is interested.  They previously just stated to keep the nozzle from the surface.



			http://www.crpproducts.com/docs/Furniture%20Care%20&%20Maintenance.pdf


----------



## maple1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Anybody ever buy a pressure washer to use from a tank, only to find out it won't work because it needs pressurized water feed? Like, way more pressure than the head of a big tank will give you.


----------



## MTASH (Jun 29, 2020)

maple1 said:


> Anybody ever buy a pressure washer to use from a tank, only to find out it won't work because it needs pressurized water feed? Like, way more pressure than the head of a big tank will give you.



More than likely there is a backflow preventer (think check valve) at or near the pressure washer inlet that requires more pressure than a gravity system can provide.


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 29, 2020)

My K'Archer claims that it will work from a pond or tank, but I haven't tried it. And, no mention of how high it can draw. I use it with a garden hose exclusively.


----------

